
Switch off for the holidays - deftturtle
https://www.nokia.com/en_us/phones
======
sergers
Title misleading?

I don't read anywhere that Nokia is telling people to not purchase their
phones...

The are just recommending people to turn off your devices for the holidays and
spend non-digital quality time with family.

"Switch off for the holidays

Technology connects us in amazing ways, but nothing will ever replace being
together.

That’s why we encourage you to stop here, switch off for the Holidays and give
the gift of you. "

------
matt_the_bass
Reminds me of REI being closed on Black Friday.

